# Jakub Zytecki



## source field (Dec 5, 2013)

This guy is my new hero. His phrasing feels so natural, smooth, unpretentious, and he has a funky/bluesy touch in his playing, which separates him from many other young metal guitar players today. I think he's the next Greg Howe (to me he's like Andy Timmons, Greg Howe, John Petrucci and Nuno Bettencourt combined)


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2013)

He's pretty much the best guitarist I can think of all round. Some great moments on both of their albums. 
Have you heard of Plini? Check him out too. Both these dudes young absolutely blow away most of the big names I can think of, personally.


----------



## source field (Dec 5, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Have you heard of Plini? Check him out too. Both these dudes young absolutely blow away most of the big names I can think of, personally.



Yeah Plini is up there with him! i totally agree with you


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 5, 2013)

Never heard of him but his playing is definitely interesting. Just not for me though. Too bluesy for me. I don't know why but I've grown to just really hate most blues music. I did kinda like that last one though.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2013)

I usually don't like blues either but what does it for me is all the modulations etc. It's very unique, like fusion but played in a blues style in the context of metal, haha!


----------



## kamello (Dec 5, 2013)

I was just listening to Disperse and his Guitar Messenger clinic right now  

I love the massive atmoshphere this dude creates in some songs, apart from being a fvckingshredstastic shredder


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 5, 2013)

I discovered this dude through Jason Becker, lol. But seriously, this dude is one of the best virtuoso guitarists ever. I think it is just a matter of time before he plays with some of the greatest rock guitar virtuosos like Joe Satriani, Paul Gilbert, Steve Vai, Greg Howe, Guthrie Govan etc.


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 5, 2013)

I love his guest solo on Bilo 3.0. Who would have thought chicken picking would work so well in a metal environment. Also he and David Maxim Micic have a project in the pipes at the moment. Its pretty much guaranteed to kick ass.


----------



## Stijnson (Dec 5, 2013)

Great guitarist for sure, has a very original and refreshing sound, and incredibly young too. I think some of that stuff is from when he was 15?


----------



## bulb (Dec 5, 2013)

I think he is the next Guthrie honestly.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been listening to him now for a couple years as well. He's got that rare gift of ultimate technical ability as both a rhythm and lead guitarist, as well as godlike phrasing, and at quite a young age too. I think he only turned 20 a few months ago. Easily my favorite young guitarist.

EDIT: It bears mentioning that he is a member of this board as well, although he doesn't come around very often.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 5, 2013)

He is massively impressive and has such style in his playing. I love it.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 5, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> I love his guest solo on Bilo 3.0. Who would have thought chicken picking would work so well in a metal environment. Also he and David Maxim Micic have a project in the pipes at the moment. Its pretty much guaranteed to kick ass.



Incase you haven't heard it he did a killer one for Bilo 1 too!



Stijnson said:


> Great guitarist for sure, has a very original and refreshing sound, and incredibly young too. I think some of that stuff is from when he was 15?



Yeah, there's a folder of old demos around that he posted most of here and on Myspace. A good amount of them went on to become Disperses 2nd record this year, but it's worth noting the playing on the old versions is just as good


----------



## Xaios (Dec 5, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Incase you haven't heard it he did a killer one for Bilo 1 too!



And Bilo 2. 



EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah, there's a folder of old demos around that he posted most of here and on Myspace. A good amount of them went on to become Disperses 2nd record this year, but it's worth noting the playing on the old versions is just as good



Agreed. I actually prefer the original version of "Unbroken Shiver" released a couple years ago (still technically a Disperse song even then) to the one that ended up on Living Mirrors.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Dec 5, 2013)

This is frustrating to listen to.......in a GOOD way, muahahaha. No, seriously, this guy has the best phrasing ever, absolute monster. Can`t get enough of Zytecki.


----------



## redstone (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice, great right hand.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 5, 2013)

He look a lot like Gary Moore (blues/rock legend)


----------



## Watty (Dec 5, 2013)

Yep, this kid is pretty much win. Even messing around, he sounds amazing. I remember him uploading that vid of his new EBMM7 and just playing something with a mid gain tone and I wanted a whole album of it.

Edit: That second video!


----------



## source field (Dec 5, 2013)

The solo at 1:15, ahhhh yesss


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 6, 2013)

Never heard of him before this thread, but I absolutely LOVE his style after listening to it...heavy enough to satisfy my inner metalhead, yet different and unique enough to keep it interesting with the other styles thrown in. Definitely going on a YouTube spree of this dude's music after I'm done typing this.


----------



## source field (Dec 6, 2013)

Xaios said:


> EDIT: It bears mentioning that he is a member of this board as well, although he doesn't come around very often.



Ahhh good thing you remind me! i think his user id is jacob17 or something


----------



## imgarrett (Dec 6, 2013)

source field said:


> This guy is my new hero. His phrasing feels so natural, smooth, unpretentious, and he has a funky/bluesy touch in his playing, which separates him from many other young metal guitar players today. I think he's the next Greg Howe (to me he's like Andy Timmons, Greg Howe, John Petrucci and Nuno Bettencourt combined)




and where have you been these past years? lol


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 6, 2013)

This guy is only 20, but i think he has maturity well beyond his years


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 6, 2013)

Great player, and that red BFR...


----------



## progman (Dec 6, 2013)

I love this guy. He is currently one of favorite guitarists. Love his stuff and Disperse. Living Mirrors is one of my favorite albums of this year.


----------



## source field (Dec 6, 2013)

wtf, i just discovered him not a long time ago and he already has a debut in jamtrackcentral, thanks for sharing!


----------



## rapterr15 (Dec 6, 2013)

This is cool. I don't usually see JTC stuff posted on this site. Jakub is amazing and I'm so happy for him that he's been added to their artist roster. Jakub is definitely one of my favorite players currently, and considering he's so young, we should be hearing his music for a long time. And as Black Mamba said, that BFR is sex.

I think most of my favorite players are with JTC now, but where is Per Nilsson???? His improvisations on his Scar Guitar dvd are some of the best I've heard.


----------



## Guthrielicious (Dec 6, 2013)

I love Jakub and I was really looking forward to this, but I have to say that I was kind of dissapointed. These improvs are a bit boring/mediocre to all of the other great things he has made.


----------



## DiegusMaximus32 (Dec 6, 2013)

Guthrielicious said:


> I love Jakub and I was really looking forward to this, but I have to say that I was kind of dissapointed. These improvs are a bit boring/mediocre to all of the other great things he has made.



I could see that. I thought the little audio bit playing in the intro was much more impressive than the actual track preview footage. But hey, he's ridiculous either way!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Dec 6, 2013)

rapterr15 said:


> I think most of my favorite players are with JTC now, but where is Per Nilsson???? His improvisations on his Scar Guitar dvd are some of the best I've heard.



I asked JTC about him and they said they are in talks, so let's hope soon!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 7, 2013)

Jesus. He just uploaded a video talking about how he started out etc. Turns out he started only age 12/13. Meaning those original demos and Disperse debut were after just 3 years of playing the guitar. Jesus christ.


----------



## Black Mamba (Dec 7, 2013)

Here's the video EtherealEntity was talking about:


----------



## Rylynn (Dec 7, 2013)

The second jam is pretty smooth.


----------



## Rylynn (Dec 7, 2013)

source field said:


>




The solo at 5:39


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 7, 2013)

There is complexity and maturity in his phrasing that puts him way above your average youtube shredder, you can tell he has studied the fusion and taken it to heart. Very impressive.


----------



## _RH_ (Dec 7, 2013)

heregoesnothing said:


> He look a lot like Gary Moore (blues/rock legend)



I had no idea Jaromir Jagr played guitar.


----------



## isispelican (Dec 7, 2013)

on top of his guitar playing he is also an amazing vocalist, check it out!


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Dec 8, 2013)

His stuff reminds me more of Greg Howe than Guthrie, to be honest


----------



## Kroaton (Dec 8, 2013)

Really impressed with his improv skills.

Jam - UK Techfest 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Chuck (Dec 8, 2013)

yar he rules


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Dec 21, 2013)

Rythmically he`s incredible, paired with insane phrasing and technical ability. It`s actually Per Nilsson that got me into Jakub`s stuff. The black and white ernie ball video was the first I heard of him (see below)... blew me away ever since.


----------



## Svava (Dec 21, 2013)

I love it when I walk away from a musical performance remembering the phrasing and not the technical ability.

Then I walk back, notice the technical ability, and promptly get drunk in self-preservation.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 21, 2013)

His vibrato is awesome, 



he sounds like a metal version of Andy Timmons:


----------



## sojourner (Dec 26, 2013)

His playing is like a 35 years old seasoned professional guitarist.. his vibrato, timing, note choice, slides, bends, picking dynamic and his finger-tone sounds so accomplished


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 26, 2013)

I appreciate the vibe he imbues his music with atmospherically almost more than his virtuosity. Always loved listening to him and still do. Perfect example of how virtuosity can be executed without sounding obnoxious like it so often does to me.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2013)

He's f*cking incredible... it sickens me that he's only two years older than I am and he's playing like that. For someone of that age he plays with such conviction and such authority, not to mention the insane chops... he knows what he's doing, and you can really tell for listening to him. And his songwriting, his arranging, his tone... wow. He's an unbelievably talented dude. I am more than a little envious.

There's a solo at 2:10 here which is the first I heard of him:



He was 17 when he did that. Mother. F*CKER.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2013)

Also, does anyone else think the clean part at 1:10 sounds really very like something Eric Johnson might do? Stunning.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 26, 2013)

Yep, pretty obvious Eric Johnson nod there.


----------



## source field (Dec 26, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> There's a solo at 2:10 here which is the first I heard of him:
> 
> He was 17 when he did that. Mother. F*CKER.



Dude! this is stunning, why i haven't heard this before?! 

He can play over changes too and seriously throw down on some funk stuff



BucketheadRules said:


> Also, does anyone else think the clean part at 1:10 sounds really very like something Eric Johnson might do?
> 
> Stunning.



It also reminds me of Holdsworth-style chord voicings


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 30, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Also, does anyone else think the clean part at 1:10 sounds really very like something Eric Johnson might do? Stunning.




Yep and it reminds me of Gran-Turismo 4 Music. Haha!


----------



## rapterr15 (Dec 31, 2013)

His bass playing in that guitarmessenger vid is jaw dropping as well. What a talent.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Dec 31, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> He's f*cking incredible... it sickens me that he's only two years older than I am and he's playing like that. For someone of that age he plays with such conviction and such authority, not to mention the insane chops... he knows what he's doing, and you can really tell for listening to him. And his songwriting, his arranging, his tone... wow. He's an unbelievably talented dude. I am more than a little envious.
> 
> There's a solo at 2:10 here which is the first I heard of him:
> 
> ...




I feel you too well. He's only a year (if even that) older than me but shredded harder at age 15 than I do now. I want to go back in time and slap my guitar teacher for calling me talented. 

But on the other hand, if I push my envy on the side I get much more motivated to learn harder and play better from guys like Jakub than from some 60 year old guy. I mean, it's much more easier to relate to someone who is pretty much your age.


----------



## source field (Dec 31, 2013)

The beginning reminds me a lot of Allan Holdsworth here, it's amazing


----------



## source field (Mar 3, 2014)

Jakub's tone is really great and he seems very relaxed with his playing!


----------



## meteor685 (Mar 20, 2014)

source field said:


> The beginning reminds me a lot of Allan Holdsworth here, it's amazing




HOly shit that is amazingg, i wanna learn thatttttttttt


----------



## JouniK86 (Jul 14, 2017)

Revival! Interesting to see Jakub exploring new avenues with his solo material. Obviously playing in David Maxim Micic's band has heavily influenced the direction he's taking, but that's hardly an issue considering the quality this guy is constantly putting out. Amazing stuff, so looking forward to this little EP.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jul 14, 2017)

The solo Jakub does on Plini's Paper Moon (~5:00) is melodically insane.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 14, 2017)

Love this guy, although not as big into his most recent stuff. Don't get me wrong, "Foreword" and that new song above were both stupidly technical, but they also feel like they lack the fire of stuff like "Wishful Lotus Proof," which is absolutely chalked full of awesome solos like the one from "Cold."


----------



## JouniK86 (Jul 15, 2017)

Xaios said:


> Love this guy, although not as big into his most recent stuff. Don't get me wrong, "Foreword" and that new song above were both stupidly technical, but they also feel like they lack the fire of stuff like "Wishful Lotus Proof," which is absolutely chalked full of awesome solos like the one from "Cold."



I kind of get where you're coming from. Have been listening to WLP basically nonstop since I discovered it half a year ago. The diversity of the solos and leads never cease to amaze me and in comparison this more ethereal approach feels a bit like he's just focusing on one aspect of his massive musical palette. Which however, I believe, was the intention. Still great to see him at it again.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jul 15, 2017)

I got to add, that many years ago Jakub was on polish guitar forum. We had quite a few chats and i told Him that some day He will be BIG. Fast foward few years and Disperse stuff just blew everybody away. I like His style and phrasing. You can clearly see that the music is the most important for Him, not the technical stuff. My ex-bandmate, Wojtek Famielec, was in Disperse band for a while. He said that Jakub is like a genius alien.


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm not familiar with his solo work. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Winspear (Jul 15, 2017)

eayottes said:


> I'm not familiar with his solo work. Any suggestions ?



Here is an archive of his early demos which are all around Youtube too. http://got-djent.com/release/demos-2010
Disperse released a first album around the same time which I highly recommend but they don't seem to promote: 
Many of those demos above went on to become Disperses 2nd (Living Mirrors) album in some form.
Apart from that, just his newer album, Disperse 3rd album, and soon to be released EP on Bandcamp https://jakubzytecki.bandcamp.com/

I think that's everything he's done apart from various guest solos


----------



## HungryGuitarStudent (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for the links. I'm mostly looking for his instrumental stuff, but I'll definitely give Disperse a listen.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 15, 2017)

JouniK86 said:


> I kind of get where you're coming from. Have been listening to WLP basically nonstop since I discovered it half a year ago. The diversity of the solos and leads never cease to amaze me and in comparison this more ethereal approach feels a bit like he's just focusing on one aspect of his massive musical palette. Which however, I believe, was the intention. Still great to see him at it again.


Oh definitely. It's just that I've been listening to him for about 5-6 years (I have MP3s of all the pre-"Living Mirrors" demos he did), and In that time, I've heard his playing and composition evolve significantly. The most recent stuff is honestly the first time I haven't really been on board with the direction. He's still phenomenal, though.


----------



## Bobro (Jul 16, 2017)

Truly virtuoso, and that phrasing, so fierce!


----------



## JouniK86 (Jul 16, 2017)

Bobro said:


> Truly virtuoso, and that phrasing, so fierce!



This. He truly has what separates men from boys!


----------



## IGC (Jul 16, 2017)

Sweet tunes  , fantastic soloing, the way he fuses everything together combining his vibrato and whammy cricketing I found quite enjoyable.


----------



## Runner (Jul 18, 2017)

Album stream is up on youtube:


----------



## Xaios (Jul 19, 2017)

I like it. Not to the same degree as WLP that I'll be constantly listening to it, but I do enjoy it.


----------

